# Any one have Ram problems??



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I hear a lot of ram truck bashing. Just wondering if any one has had problems with the gas engines? I drive a 2012 3500 cummins and have no complaints. We also have dura max trucks in our fleet and they are nice also. I'm looking at new half tons and I'm wondering if the old dodge image is the reason for the bashing or if its really the crappiest truck out there.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

In my opinion it is the old dodge image that people are hanging on to. I have quite a few friends and have talked to quite a few people who own dodges (gas and diesel) and they have zero complaints. I have considered purchasing a new cummins myself. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I have an 01 Dodge Ram, reg cab, gas V6, 5sp trans, 304K miles. Still driving daily, Only major work I have had done was trans rework @ 292K and front end tie rods and such.
I think the 2002 and a few years later had some problems with Auto trans and Hemi motors at about 150K, But that is all I have heard of.
I like the body style, and will probably get another when I am ready, hopefully they will put a decent motor in them by then. Would be cool to get a 318 offered again in these. That engine was bullet proof.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I have an 09 Ram Crew cab with the Hemi. I have done nothing with this truck but drive it. Very smooth on the road and handles the beach just fine. Very comfortable. The truck before this was an 06 Ram 5.9 Cummins. I wish I had it back. My next truck will be a Dodge unless they are giving the others away.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the interior compared to gm but ford is just as sharp inside.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

They make a little blue pill for that.


----------



## gjp105 (Feb 15, 2013)

I just traded a 99 ram 2500 4x4 for a 12 ram 3500 dually. Liked them both better than my 95 f150 with 302. But not fair comparison tony 01 Tacoma prerunner which would not have had the pulling capability of the dodges. Either way this prior ford guy believes that a lot of the recent dodge issues result from other Ford and Chevy folks being used to
Switching transmission fluids and such to what they prefer. My experience with the dodge was if you deviate from the recommended mopar atf fluid - the transmission issues begin. My ford and toyota didn't mind the change. I actually thought my upgrade to synthetic would improve my ram 2500 with the 5.8 magnum gas, but instead shifting issues resulted. Found a ram message board and learned that switching from the mopar fluid had caused this problem many, many, times. 

So far I would buy another ram dually as long as they keep putting the cummins turbo deisel in it.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Our whole fleet is Dodge yes they are all driven very hard (ambulances) we have Hemis and Cummins. 150K the hemis are about done ! Several have blown but have for the most part taken the abuse. The Cummins front end problems I think it was taken care of in the 13s but not sure I know my 06 had a recall for it tie rod broke x2 LOL. I had a new Duramax for about 4 months the inside drove me nuts so I went back to the Megacab. My only grip is fuel economy but owell I use it for what it was made to do.. PULLLLL


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I have a '10 CC Sport 4x4 with about 90k. The only work I have done outside gas and oil includes, 
When new - faulty fuel tank pressure transducer.
70k miles - tires, idler pully and evaporator. (I think the evaporator was good but the design was weak. It was under warranty so they replaced it.)

My previous truck was a MegaCab 4x4 with a Hemi. Traded it at 70k miles with no repairs. The mileage in it was too low, about the same as the 2x4 3/4 ton GMs I had with 6.0l.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

gjp105 said:


> I just traded a 99 ram 2500 4x4 for a 12 ram 3500 dually. Liked them both better than my 95 f150 with 302. But not fair comparison tony 01 Tacoma prerunner which would not have had the pulling capability of the dodges. Either way this prior ford guy believes that a lot of the recent dodge issues result from other Ford and Chevy folks being used to
> Switching transmission fluids and such to what they prefer. My experience with the dodge was if you deviate from the recommended mopar atf fluid - the transmission issues begin. My ford and toyota didn't mind the change. I actually thought my upgrade to synthetic would improve my ram 2500 with the 5.8 magnum gas, but instead shifting issues resulted. Found a ram message board and learned that switching from the mopar fluid had caused this problem many, many, times.
> 
> So far I would buy another ram dually as long as they keep putting the cummins turbo deisel in it.


Yep, I have read the same about the fluids. Use Mopar only.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Ive known 3 people that had 1/2 ton rams and ironically all 3 were/are 07's. One common thing was A/C issues on 2 of them. My buddy traded his when his transmission was going down at 100K. Another a guy gave it to his son recently with about 130K when he got a new truck. This truck had A/C work 3 times but only other hiccup would be any time gas was added. Truck would stall at first stop you came to, start up and not do it again. The 3rd no issues at all. He is coming up to 110K now. Motors seemed good, trucks had some spunk and would/will pull trailers rated for 1/2 ton pickups. Interiors all held up well too.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Had a 07' 3/4 ton diesel and it was hands down the best truck I've owned or ridden in... wish I still had it. Interiors were cheezy still then but much better now.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Charlie in TX said:


> I have a '10 CC Sport 4x4 with about 90k. The only work I have done outside gas and oil includes,
> When new - faulty fuel tank pressure transducer.
> 70k miles - tires, idler pully and evaporator. (I think the evaporator was good but the design was weak. It was under warranty so they replaced it.)
> Took it in last week for its first service. Plugs are recommended at 30k miles. I waited until 90k. So plugs, service tranny an diffs, and a broken exhaust manifold stud on each side. Still not bad IMO.
> ...


Not bad but not great. In talking to my mechanic, he said this is the first Hemi he has had replace exhaust bolts on but in searching on the internet it looks fairly common.


----------

